# New Routan Owner



## porcelainblue (Oct 10, 2001)

Just picked up a Black/Tan Routan SEL w/Premium pkg about 3 weeks ago and we're really enjoying it so far. Traded in our 2001 Passat GLX which was a great car with virtually no problems in the nearly 10 years we owned it. Hopefully the Routan serves us just as well. I'm the only person in our neighborhood who is out washing/detailing a minivan - its kinda funny.


----------



## troop94 (Jul 13, 2009)

Congrats on your purchase. I probably would have chosen black as well, if I had had the chance.


----------



## gt[I] (Nov 12, 2005)

congrats


----------



## porcelainblue (Oct 10, 2001)

Thanks! We got an end of the month deal on a 2010 - Sticker was $43,300 and they gave us $10,000 off and $4,000 for our Passat with 152,000 miles. Overall I'm very pleased with the deal and not sure it could've gotten any better, but who knows. We love the metallic black too. Wish my GLI was the same color.


----------



## VWinMA (Aug 17, 2010)

Ditto. I am picking up a lily white and beige Premium tomorrow, and I can hardly wait! I got lucky, as someone traded this in prematurely at 18K miles and the price is 27-9 (!) This car is the exact perfect match for my wish list with a roof rack to boot. I am hoping that it is more reliable than my Mazda I am trading. I bought the extended warranty though, so it shouldn't be an issue.


----------



## porcelainblue (Oct 10, 2001)

VWinMA - Yeah you'll love the van. Part of the reason I like it so much is because its so different then anything I've ever had before, which has always been GTI/Golf/Passat and my GLI. If you have kids, be prepared for them to randomly go out to the garage and start opening the doors and crawling around in it 

Looking at the van up close the build quality and components, especially under the hood, seem to be very good (except for the wires bundled together with electrical tape - that's a first). Other then that, the van is really nice. Time will tell of course.

I had the front windows tinted recently so they match the rears better now. About the only other thing I might do is get a hitch installed for mouting a bike rack.

Good luck with yours!


----------



## VWinMA (Aug 17, 2010)

porcelainblue - Thanks. Our kids are older now (10 & about 12) and I am looking forward to them being separated in the captain's chairs. :thumbup: I think they are really going to like the comfort of the seats too and that they recline. We travel long distances quite a lot and they often complain about car sickness and not being able to recline so this should be perfect. 

Another thing I love is the room you get with the back seats folded and the captains chairs removed. I haul a lot of materials from the big box home stores and this will come in handy!

I would like to add the tow package as well. Let me know if you find any DIY deals and such and I will do the same..


----------



## VWinMA (Aug 17, 2010)

VWinMA said:


> I would like to add the tow package as well. Let me know if you find any DIY deals and such and I will do the same..


I'm going to order from here, fyi 

Cheap and easy to install! (3 out of 10 difficulty and $165 w/ free shipping!!)

OEM is like $450! :thumbdown:

http://www.etrailer.com/hitch-2009_Volkswagen_Routan.htm

(One nice thing about being a Routan owner is one can dabble in much cheaper Chrysler/Dodge accessories and parts. )


----------



## porcelainblue (Oct 10, 2001)

Great find! I hadn't even started looking yet, but that looks like a good deal. And the install is a piece of cake I bet. You're right about the Dodge/Chrysler parts bin thing - It's nice to know I have double the choices now for maintenance items and parts. Should be interesting to see the price differences between the VW and Chrysler dealers.

Now I just need to find a decent bike carrier that can hold 2 adult and 2 kids' bikes.


----------



## VWinMA (Aug 17, 2010)

porcelainblue said:


> Great find! I hadn't even started looking yet, but that looks like a good deal. And the install is a piece of cake I bet. You're right about the Dodge/Chrysler parts bin thing - It's nice to know I have double the choices now for maintenance items and parts. Should be interesting to see the price differences between the VW and Chrysler dealers.
> 
> Now I just need to find a decent bike carrier that can hold 2 adult and 2 kids' bikes.


Wow.

Well, things have changed, and instead of a Candy Lily 2009 Routan SEL Premium I am the proud new owner of a Black Uni and NT/Beige (Sandstone) 2011 Jetta TDI Sportwagen. Weird, I know, but this was really my first choice. 

Now I have to smooth things over with the kids. Anyone know of a good set of headrest DVD screens?


----------



## porcelainblue (Oct 10, 2001)

Congrats on getting what you wanted in the first place. That should be a great car! Good luck.


----------



## VolksAddict (Aug 9, 2004)

:thumbup:


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

VWinMA said:


> Wow.
> 
> Well, things have changed, and instead of a Candy Lily 2009 Routan SEL Premium I am the proud new owner of a Black Uni and NT/Beige (Sandstone) 2011 Jetta TDI Sportwagen. Weird, I know, but this was really my first choice.
> 
> Now I have to smooth things over with the kids. Anyone know of a good set of headrest DVD screens?




talk about downsizing... i think you can park a Sport Wagon in the back of a Routan


----------

